# Plowing Noob Looking For Opinions And Advice



## mmmokita (Oct 31, 2011)

Plowing Noob Looking For Opinions 
Hello, 
Over the past few years I have grown tired of breaking my back with a snowblower and shovel to clear the seemingly endless snow falls we get here in the Minnesota Midwest. My neighbor has an ATV with a plow on it, and he uses it to clear his driveway very effectively. Seeing this I thought I should join the group and have recently purchased an ATV (my first ATV) to do the job. However, I now am having troubles deciphering the differences between the many Plow/Winch options on the market. 
I ended up purchasing a 2011 Grizzly 700 EPS Limited from a local shop, and like I said need a plow to complete the setup. I don’t really have a budget per say, but rather would like to buy it ‘right’ the first time (within reason). 

Does anyone have any thoughts as to pros and cons of brand X vs. brand Y? 
Push Tube vs. Front Mount?
Straight vs. Tapered Blades?
Blade Width? ( The area to be cleared is 60x60) 
Winch vs. Electric Lift Systems?
Other options - Such as Warn’s Power-Pivot System?

Any info would be great. 

Thanks, 
Mark Mokita
Blaine, MN


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Winch lift is nice and is what I recommend. We run Swisher ATV plows because they are some of the most durable plows for ATVs without spending a fortune.

http://swisherinc.com/snow_plow.asp


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mmmokita;1334753 said:


> Plowing Noob Looking For Opinions
> Does anyone have any thoughts as to pros and cons of brand X vs. brand Y?
> Push Tube vs. Front Mount?
> My thoughts Push tube's will take more abuse. Front Mount is easy on/off
> ...


put my thoughts into your quote from above.

I like Moose plows the best. and them seem to be the best built as well.

good luck 
Sublime out.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the Moose Plow as well. I also like the push tube belly mount setup better then the front mount. A lot of people on here like the power actuators to lift the plow, but I went the winch route. It works great and has pulled me and countless others out of mud and water. If you go winch I like Warn. My buddy and I got winches and plows at the same time. I went mooseplow/warn winch. He went cycle country plow/superwinch. His winch is rusty and giving him all kinds of problems. Mine hasn't missed a beat despite being submerged all the time and completely neglected.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 3000lb Warn winch and a 60" Moose plow would be a nice set up.


----------



## silverstreek (Nov 1, 2011)

Do yourself a huge favor. Which-ever plow system you decide on? Don't buy a mounting system that hooks to your lower control arms. This type of mounting system can create undue stress and strain on the front suspension. It can also bend or break parts on your new ATV! As someone has already suggested, use the frame (belly mount) push-tube.

I looked at several makes and models before I purchased my setup. I ended up installing a Warn Pro Vantage with the Power Pivot a week or so later. I also mounted a winch to pick up and lower the blade. As someone has already brought up, the winch can be used for other things as well, not just lifting and lowering the blade.

In 2009 We had two storms almost back to back that dumped 2' or more on us. The plow and the Power Pivot did great. However, just so you understand the reason I purchased the Power Pivot and sunk another $350.00 into this plow setup. I grew tired of getting off of and back on the ATV to adjust the plow angle. That got old quick! Now I just push one set of buttons to raise and lower the plow. And another set of buttons to angle the blade left or right. Life is good......

You can spend a lot of money, the key is knowing exactly what you want. Find what manufacturer has the features you need, and go from there. Never assume anything! Make sure the equipment you buy isn't about to be discontinued. Also make sure there are plenty of replacement parts available. Nothing worse than breaking something and not having the parts you need to fix it.

Plowing snow, you're either going to wear things out, or break something depending on how much snow you push each year. The only thing I've worn out so far are the pins in my Power Pivot. I have five extra sets just in case that happens again! 

Have fun!


----------

